# Depression?



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Watched TV, apparently one of the biggest telltale signs of depression in men is..wait for it..wait for it..aggression, irritability and hostility...after thinkin about it, it does sound a lot like me...I tend to let it go out on my family, I can be quite snappy.

It's not them I'm mad at though, it's me..not gonna make a list explaining every little bit of it or anything, but in short terms I'm quite a good for nothing..

So who here has a lot of experience with depression and eventually a way to recover? Don't even bother mentioning bullshit like "medications", you can shove those up where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think I'm really depressed anymore ever since I quit my old job and had a few months to think about things.

Maybe you could try something new with your life


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

The fact that you gave medications a bad rap sort of bothers me. I have clinical depression, I have to take medications (chemical imbalance). I'm not saying you have a chemical imbalance, but if you do medications certainly can help. It's not the root cause of my depression (I was abused as a child for the first 10 yrs of my life so there's that as well). I've got it to where I will stay in bed all day long and do nothing about it if I don't take medication.

Anyway, if you're angry at yourself to the point where you're depressed, I suggest seeing a therapist, and, like Selig said, sleep and exercise definitely helps (exercise releases endorphins and sleep energizes you).


----------

